# Dog move



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Has anyone any experience of moving a dog from the UK to SA? Advice on a good animal moving company?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm in the process of moving my cats from the USA to SA. I like the company I'm using - Animal Land. They also have offices in the UK. 
Just google Animal Land Pet Movers and you will find it.

I don't know if that helps..


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

*Pet move*

Thanks for this. I can only see the Atlanta office on the internet but I will have a good look and see what they can do. Please let me know how they do if you move before us.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I definitely will!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

just wanted to add -if you check their about us page , they state


Offices Located In:
- Atlanta - Hong Kong - Johannesburg 
- London - Los Angeles - Sydney


----------

